# [APP] Domestic Violence Resource Finder



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Right now I'm trying to create an application that allows Teens or Young Adults to use their Android phone to figure out if the relationship they are in is abusive, and if so, to give them numbers, websites, and sources of information to help them get help. It's a noble cause, I'm not doing it for money in any way, it's just a cause that's near and dear to my heart.

But I'm running into all kinds of problems and frankly it's very frustrating.

I'm working on MIT's APP Inventor right now, I've watched dozens of tutorials, read countless articles. So I'm not completely clueless.

What I need is for someone who is knowledgeable with this process to lend me a hand, answer questions, etc if and when I do have them. I promise not to bother you constantly I'll generally always try and figure things out myself first, but a helping hand for a noble cause would always be greatly appreciated.

You can always PM me if you're willing to lend a hand, I'll give you my GV number or email or whatever.

I appreciate your time.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Better to walk through four or five example apps provided by Google. Otherwise you will always be limited by the tool you are using. Plus you can't just upload you new app to the market without hacking it after the fact.

Great idea but I think you would be better served to work from java, but the tool exists for a reason so goood luck 

Sorry that isn't very helpful but you didn't really provide any details about what the problem is


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been doing that exactly but I should be able to basically make it in the app inventor then code it for the market correct?

Are apps all just pure java?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Btw the problem is getting a button click to open screen two

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Apps are java but app inventor gives you the final apk not the underlying code. If you do it you way the when it comes time to write it in java the first app won't serve you any good other than maybe layout visual ideas.

And in java you would send an Intent to open a new class (.java) and in that activity load up the second layout. Android will take care of the back button call backs, unless you tell it not to.

But that probably doesn't help you sorry


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol not at all, so I just need to learn java and code it by hand. Ugh lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

How hard is it to get the app into the market if I made it completely with the inventor?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Shameless bump


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

wyllic said:


> How hard is it to get the app into the market if I made it completely with the inventor?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm sure someone here know but I don't sorry. If you do write it by hand and have questions about publishing I definatly help with that you sign and prepare the package to be published as needed

But I don't know anything about reversing the process. I like my java in the morning not smali


----------

